# Swallowing after bj?



## ohhaiimeg (Jul 21, 2012)

I have only been able to do it one time, and i do not like it at all, but i want to be able to do it for my husband because he likes things like that, and i know someone is going to say, if i dont like it, just dont do it, well i *want* to do it. 
I just need some "pointers" i guess or "tips" on things i could do to not taste it, I cannot deep throat him, I have a VERY sensitive gag reflex. 
Is there anything i could do before i start to make the taste.. better.. or less... oozey? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Throat numbing spray has been suggested before. Have you tried that? It may help with your gag reflex as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohhaiimeg (Jul 21, 2012)

No, honestly i never thought about that. I had heard mouthwash, bc its minty and it gives them a nice feeling as well but wasnt sure about that either.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Give both a shot and see which one you prefer...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

First off there is NOTHING you can do to make it different. Sperm and seminal fluid is created in the males body so it actually down to the source to make changes.
Most females report a salty, metalic bitter taste. Only 1% of the ejaculation is actually sperm, The rest is sugars, colestral, minerals, water and proteins. Many "ladies" mags " have tried this one out and state that the best thing to change taste is change diet. In that pineapple is the most effective, However, your guy will need to drink loads of the stuff to actually make a "smoothy" of his sperm. It is right that diet has a huge amount to do with the water/mineral content of the fluid. Eating alot of red meats, strong peppers and garlic/onions will cause powerful flavours the worst is.......Fish. This goes through with more taste effect than any other foods. tests have shown that diets with more vegetables and fruts improves the flavour but only slighty. Heavy veg such as cabbage, broccollie etc taint the flavour with a bitter taste.

The body recycles its intake around 24 hours after so eating the foods that effect taste and cause more of a sour, metalic flavour should not be injested for at least48 hours before. There is infact then little that can be done so forget getting your guy to live on a diet of extra strong mints hoping to get an acceptable flavour it wont happen. 
You can only suggest the diet option but it wont change consistancy.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

ohhaiimeg said:


> I have only been able to do it one time, and i do not like it at all, but i want to be able to do it for my husband because he likes things like that, and i know someone is going to say, if i dont like it, just dont do it, well i *want* to do it.
> I just need some "pointers" i guess or "tips" on things i could do to not taste it, I cannot deep throat him, I have a VERY sensitive gag reflex.
> Is there anything i could do before i start to make the taste.. better.. or less... oozey?
> Thanks in advance.


Once again, it is obvious I married the wrong woman!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Give both a shot and see which one you prefer...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This book has a lot of tips....I would suggest it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1592333850/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1351087182&sr=8-2&pi=SL75 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brilliantaire (Oct 22, 2012)

toffer said:


> once again, it is obvious i married the wrong woman!


lmao


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I was going to suggest mouth wash.

I saw a youtube video which suggests that when it's 'the moment', that is the time you 'go deep' so the sperm misses your tongue. It is not unreasonable for your husband to warn you ahead of time.

As a husband, I don't demand my wife swallow. It's nice when she does it though and I appreciate it as the gift it is.


----------



## MrHappyHat (Oct 24, 2012)

You could try these strips.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

ohhaiimeg said:


> I have only been able to do it one time, and i do not like it at all, but i want to be able to do it for my husband because he likes things like that, and i know someone is going to say, if i dont like it, just dont do it, well i *want* to do it.
> I just need some "pointers" i guess or "tips" on things i could do to not taste it, I cannot deep throat him, I have a VERY sensitive gag reflex.
> Is there anything i could do before i start to make the taste.. better.. or less... oozey?
> Thanks in advance.


There isn't much you can do aside from ask him to drink Pineapple juice, and that only changes the taste slightly.

What you can do is give him a HJ while you're giving him a BJ, and when he comes, your rhythm won't break and destroy his orgasm. You'll just need something to catch the fluid.

My wife doesn't like to swallow so we have designated towels that I ejaculate into and she gives me bj's.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Kind of misses the point. She doesn't want him to ejaculate in a towel. She doesn't want to try to fake him out with a hand job that seems like a bj. She wants to swallow.

Sorry, I have no experience from that side of the equation. I was thinking to go deep at the right moment. I was also thinking that possibly exhaling while he's deep (through your nose) to suppress the gag reflex. I find that I'm better able to eat bitter foods if I exhale while beginning to swallow.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You're half way there if you *want *to. 

I swallow for my partner, him being satisfied and blissed out turns me on. He used to tell me when he was about to cum but he gets bigger at that point so I know it is about to happen, no surprises.

If you use your mind you can control your actions and build on the desire to do it, you can talk yourself into it. After a few times it will be just a natural thing to do.

It is a block that you can get past if you really have the desire to do so. Enjoy


----------



## caroaustini (Oct 24, 2012)

Throat numbing spray has been suggested before.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Since you have a sensitive gag reflex, I would NOT recommend having him finish at the back of your throat if possible since that's likely to make you gag. 

Taste-wise, after you've done it a few times it will become less of an unusual or unfavorable flavor. I've never seek anything my hubby eats/drinks alter that significantly. 

Try to aim it towards the side of your cheek at the end, then just swallow fast without thinking about it. Sometimes it's fun to use a mint like an Altoid or similar to intensify the feeling for him but the side effect is masking any taste/flavor for you too.

Be careful with the throat numbing spray - it can numb him and make it harder to finish too.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

You don't necessarily have to swallow. You can let him cum in your mouth, and while you continue to give him a bj "expell" it as you continue and let it come back out around him (sorry so graphic). It will feel the same. It is the sensation of cumming in your mouth (and not pulling out right before he orgasms and switching to hand) that is so amazing. Other than being a little more messy and increased clean up, he won't feel a difference. Fair trade off any guy would be happy to accept I'll bet!!!

And yes, it feels much more amazing to most guys. There is just something about that soft continuing oral action where you can't really thrust and are at her mercy throughout your orgasm. Really seems to draw it out and intensify it (at least for me). 

Thank god for you women who swallow (or let us finish in your mouths)! You are not under-appreciated!


----------



## Kuryos (May 22, 2010)

You mention that you have issues over the taste. Do you also have issues over the texture or over the actual ejaculation sensation eg it is warm or there is a squirt sensation? Thinking about that is important in respect of what is 'doable' or not.

If it primarily a question of the actual taste then I will make one other objective observation. You say you have done it once and you definitely did not like it. I get that. However, there are two reactions we can all take to unfamiliar tastes. We can either become accustomed to them through repetition or we continue to instinctively 'distaste' and there is no simple solution. For example, and you may feel this is not an a valid comparison, but on first taste I disliked the taste of garlic but over time I became so conditioned to the taste I now love it. On the other hand, I periodically retry eating blue-veined cheeses and no matter what just can't accommodate the taste.

If you really feel that you cannot overcome your dislike for the flavour I can only suggest confectionery. Chewing gum? Either mint or cinnamon? Or hard-boiled sweets? Again, either mints, mild or sharper depending on what he can tolerate. Or else fruit or spice-flavoured ones, eg cinnamon or clove? What about Tic-tacs (US equiv?), progressing to larger sweets, eg humbugs, over time the hardness of which you can use as part of the fun, pressing it against or rolling it around his head?

One last aside, which is not directly related to your post but I think still has relevance. Does he know what the taste of his own semen is like? I think, given the context, he should. In fact, all men should know what the taste of their own spunk is like, if they expect or even hope that their partner will permit them to orgasm in their mouths. And it is definitely NOT a gay thing.

Oh, one last thing. Some experts (?) attend that swallowing sperm is beneficial for women, not only health-wise but also because within semen there are hormones and proteins that actually psycho-chemically enhance the bonding process with your partner. I am somewhat dubious about that, being the cynic that I am, but Google it for yourself and make up your own mind. Even if it is only psychological well-wishing, how much harm can there be in that?


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Franchise said:


> Here's a follow up question for the ladies. When your guy wants to cum on you can that be a turn on or is it simply for his pleasure? Also, where on you do u prefer that he cums?


I'm not particularly a fan - I prefer in somewhere (pick a place) but I know that he sometimes like the visual. So, if that's the case I don't have a preference where, whatever turns him on.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

As to the original question, coffee, soda, or other strongly flavored drinks and foods can affect flavor. My wife demands I eat lots of fruits and veggies and drink a lot of water before she'll swallow. She says more water makes for a less gooey consistency. For what it's worth.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

My Mrs actually craves for the ummmmm " taste " sooner or later if she hasn't given me a BJ and swallowed !! 

I'm very blessed since she is the only woman i've actually been with who enjoys the taste of semen this much ........ and to think my parents thought i married her cause she was so sweet and pretty  sssshhhhhhh !!


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Lucky man you are.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

My DW will never do it, she said it grossed her out. But she gave great BJ and deepthroat that I'm very happy with. I had a GF once that like to swallow everytime we had sex, so I just take it out everytime I was near and she will finished me with BJ.
That's a very lucky husband of you, OP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

